# benefits of more RAM? 12gb vs 6gb?



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to know what benefit I can get from 12gb of RAM over 6gb, ex: RAMdisk some apps? Perhaps even a game?!?

I know I don't need 12gb, but I think it might be fun, but I'd like to see some of the positives of more RAM.

I game, watch media, use random apps, listen to alot of music and do alot of converting (between music files, movie file, pdf (text or pics) files, scans (pics) to text, pics, photoshop and Illustrator files), I do some Photoshoping and and really getting in Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 27, 2010)

i have 8 gigs and honestly, i don't think Ive ever gone past 4 gigs and thats only cause i opened every app on my pc just to see if i could


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 27, 2010)

Photoshop and Illustrator would really be he only apps that MIGHT get help from that RAM, but that's about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I would like to know what benefit I can get from 12gb of RAM over 6gb, ex: RAMdisk some apps? Perhaps even a game?!?
> 
> I know I don't need 12gb, but I think it might be fun, but I'd like to see some of the positives of more RAM.
> 
> I game, watch media, use random apps, listen to alot of music and do alot of converting (between music files, movie file, pdf (text or pics) files, scans (pics) to text, pics, photoshop and Illustrator files), I do some Photoshoping and and really getting in Adobe Illustrator



I really think it just depends on what amount of RAM you currently use.  If you use closer to the 4GB or above area then getting more would benefit, but if you don't use 50% of your RAM I don't thin it's worth adding more.  Some users have reported that when running 12GB of RAM the PC tends to feel snappy, but I don't think that applies unless you were using a lot of your RAM previously.  I mean, that's just my opinion mixed in with what others have said, I've never had 12GB of RAM so can't speak from experience on this one.

maybe FIT can jump in here, he has 12GB I believe.  He can maybe share some of his experience with that amount of RAM.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

on 1gb machines, I use between 400mb and, well, more than all the RAM 

on 4gb machines, 2gb at least (ex: right now), and not much more than 3gb... But I don't photoshop or Illustrator much on this comp.

I'm guessing on 6gb I'll be using about 4gb on average, not much more than 5gb at max.


But I want to know HOW we can use more? I'm looking for new stuff to try and do


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2010)

im running 12gb right now but in the sr2. was running 24gb for a while. 

one drawback to filling the ram slots is you can only run the lowest mem divider which is usually 2:6.

12gb is just right for me but still feels lacking. 

i wish they made high performance 4gb sticks so i could get 6x4gb 

video, photo, audio editing runs way smoother with tons of ram. 

folding big WUs also benefits from lots of ram. my machine uses upwards of 11gb of ram with big WUs on both cpus. 

games also load/run faster with more ram. the entire level can be run from ram instead of having to be loaded as you go. very helpful now that games have massive levels.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 27, 2010)

AutoCAD programs utilize ram and virtual ram(HDD space) but then to even take up a 1-2GB program/file would be a HUGE project.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2010)

There's the visual appeal. I love turning to my right and seeing 6 filled ram slots.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

I remember when everyone was saying 1gb is enough, 2gb is awesome/best more is overkill

One way or another, I'll use this ram in the future right?


----------



## Champ (Jun 27, 2010)

Someone had put up an article about 3 vs 6 and there was some difference.  6 to 12...dunno?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I remember when everyone was saying 1gb is enough, 2gb is awesome/best more is overkill
> 
> One way or another, I'll use this ram in the future right?



Sure, but overpaying now for it seems senseless.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2010)

actually, 

ram prices are going to go up again soon. this may be a good time to grab some.

i say though... get some used ram. its cheaper and you can most likely find some sticks with better ICs than whats being sold today. 


90% of the ram on newegg is powerchip, samsung, or micron ICs. elpida is currently out of the game. its very hard to come by a good set of elpida sticks these days. when you do they are super expensive.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

will the price drop in the next year you think? I can wait 1 year  But WHAT can I do with 12gb that I can less with 6gb? do Virtual Machines benefit from it? I might occasionally use those... I will be doing audio editing alot, video editing for fun and an OK amount of picture editing. Alot of Adobe Illustrator I figure though

Yea my plan was to get used RAM... What should I do though? I already got the cheap Crucials off Paulieg (a 6gb kit, the D9s)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2010)

you def need 12gb or more from the sounds of it.

while "any set will do" i always point people towards elpida sticks. BBSE chipped sticks arent too expensive and will OC like a mofo. they also tend to use less voltage than most other chips.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to spend more then 150$ + ship. What are used RAM prices atm?


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'm not sure I want to spend more then 150$ + ship. What are used RAM prices atm?



If you mean 12GB for $150 + shipping, it'll almost never happen unless you pick up some of Darwin's deals. He had some Crucial 2GB sticks for $25 a pop.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

am looking for 6gb for 150$ + ship lol

atm, I was looking at Darwin's deals, He has a 20% off sale lol


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2010)

this is a HAHA thread. 

Any Pro knows what he needs and if it has a investment return rate. Any tech freaky or tech fanboy knows it is a bad moment to buy ram just for the tech orgasms. 

Prices have lowered a tiny bit these weeks after months going up and up. The one that says it is going up again can elaborate a bit?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright, I'm not what you define as "Pro", your point? 

I was hoping to get ideas of how to use more RAM, for a more enjoyable PC experience 
and ofc what to buy

I believe I do enough stuff to be able to utilize 6-7gb completely if I want to, 12gb couldn't be that bad of an investment. BUT, if prices were to fall in the next year, I''ll wait till my next birthday, or christmas.

I am also planning on getting a non-EE hexacore to replace the i7 920 when they become somewhat affordable





on a side note, who wants to trade me, my HX 850 vs your AX 750, Haven't used the HX850 yet (duh no comp yet)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2010)

I use 4gb fine, do you need more ram probably not but its like people who ask do i need a 6 core cpu or a sli/crossfire set up, for them not really but they still do it anyway.

Faster loading is one and you can run programs straight off the ram. I guess Intensive programs would be better from it.

Faster tighter ram is more beneficial to the average user.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll reevaluate my situation in 2 weeks, see how my RAM OCs and see if I want to drop the money on the RAM


I hate the fact that I bought the HX 850 at 160$ + Tax... now I want the AX750 lol


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd say that with current gen hardware/software, 90% of enthusiasts will never need more than 6GB of ram. I know that I never come close to using it. So, why would you spend the money on it, if you don't need it? Wait, did  I just say that? Well, I do think it's a bit different than an investment like buying an SSD or a graphics card that is slightly beyond what you need. It just seems like a really poor return on investment for most of us.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2010)

why not invest in a GF 2010? You can't imagine how well one sleeps after benching one. Just kidding because I am having a drink or 2


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

Guess I'll only buy it if it goes cheaper or if I feel that I need more RAM later then 

off topic but: If I can get someone to trade me an AX750 for my HX850, maybe + I pay ship both ways, should I do it or is it not enough of a difference to justify such an.. upgrade/downgrade depending on how you look at it?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Guess I'll only buy it if it goes cheaper or if I feel that I need more RAM later then
> 
> off topic but: If I can get someone to trade me an AX750 for my HX850, maybe + I pay ship both ways, should I do it or is it not enough of a difference to justify such an.. upgrade/downgrade depending on how you look at it?



Why would you want to do this?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

Its Gold series  and its all brand new xD

but won't the AX750 be better than the HX850? Ok stupid idea maybe  I just like buying new stuff and get carried away lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2010)

Fact of the matter is for what you do, you do not need more RAM. In this case it would be a personal choice just to get more RAM or not. That is your decision.


----------

